# New 2007 27 Rsds



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello all,

Brand new to the site but had to join. Just ordered a 2007 Outback 27RSDS last weekend. I am told it will take about 4-6 weeks before it arrives here in Michigan. Definitely looking forward to some camping in northern Mi. On a side note, since the trailer is just now being built, I'm told the new Outbacks come with outdoor speakers built into the unit as well as an aluminum bumper cover in the front of the unit. I believe they changed the color of the counter tops as well with a more upgraded look. Anyway, looking forward to it's arrival and appreciate all the good information on the site.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEAH!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

FIREWORKS OVER MICHIGAN!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback!!!

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to Outbackers
AND







on your new 27RSDS!

Outdoor speakers???? No fair!!









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Ray to the Outback Family 
And congrats on ordering the 27RSDS and enjoy

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Ray!

Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*&* 







*Outbackers*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## kgrant1965 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ray said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Brand new to the site but had to join. Just ordered a 2007 Outback 27RSDS last weekend. I am told it will take about 4-6 weeks before it arrives here in Michigan. Definitely looking forward to some camping in northern Mi. On a side note, since the trailer is just now being built, I'm told the new Outbacks come with outdoor speakers built into the unit as well as an aluminum bumper cover in the front of the unit. I believe they changed the color of the counter tops as well with a more upgraded look. Anyway, looking forward to it's arrival and appreciate all the good information on the site.


my 2007 that we just bought was recently built and it has the outdoor speakers and the other stuff you described


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome aboard! Outdoor speakers??? That's pretty high-falutin'


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to another Michigander, and another 27RSDS to boot!







I predict you're gonna love your new baby.







Where do you like to camp in northern Michigan - Lower or Upper peninsula?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Brand new to the site but had to join. Just ordered a 2007 Outback 27RSDS last weekend. I am told it will take about 4-6 weeks before it arrives here in Michigan. Definitely looking forward to some camping in northern Mi. On a side note, since the trailer is just now being built, I'm told the new Outbacks come with outdoor speakers built into the unit as well as an aluminum bumper cover in the front of the unit. I believe they changed the color of the counter tops as well with a more upgraded look. Anyway, looking forward to it's arrival and appreciate all the good information on the site.


my 2007 that we just bought was recently built and it has the outdoor speakers and the other stuff you described








[/quote]

How was the build quality on yours? Are you happy with it? Our the counter tops a different color? They seem to have added to good upgrades to keep the unit fresh.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi there! Congrats on your new unit. We are also from Michigan and just bought a 28rsds.We love the outside speakers but when we did our run through we noticed that the outside and bunkarea speakers are on together(cant think of the correct verbage) so if your outside ones are on so are bunk area and vise versa. So no sitting out listening to some music at night when kiddies are down or watching their TV . We will need to alter this! The finishes are beautiful --you will love it. We got the Havanna Interior.Where did you buy from? Is this your first TT? welcome aboard from a fellow newbie!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Ray said:


> Welcome to another Michigander, and another 27RSDS to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to camp in the lower Pen. Places like Higgins Lake, Traverse City, East Tawas, and the Ludington areas are our favorites. We can't wait! Supposed to take delivery around the 2nd wk of April. It is going to be a nice unit and we are looking forward to picking it up and "breaking" it in. Any other good places your recommend? 
[/quote]

I've done more camping in the U.P., lots of great places to go there.







A couple places in the lower peninsula I would suggest are P.H. Hoeft State Park on Lake Huron just north of Rogers City, and Wilderness State Park on Lake Michigan west of Mackinaw City. Both parks are in nice settings, and although there are a limited number of lakeshore campsites, all the sites are within easy walking distance of the lake. If you enjoy exploring lighthouses, there are several located fairly close to P.H. Hoeft S.P.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

yesallmine said:


> Welcome to another Michigander, and another 27RSDS to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to camp in the lower Pen. Places like Higgins Lake, Traverse City, East Tawas, and the Ludington areas are our favorites. We can't wait! Supposed to take delivery around the 2nd wk of April. It is going to be a nice unit and we are looking forward to picking it up and "breaking" it in. Any other good places your recommend? 
[/quote]

I've done more camping in the U.P., lots of great places to go there.







A couple places in the lower peninsula I would suggest are P.H. Hoeft State Park on Lake Huron just north of Rogers City, and Wilderness State Park on Lake Michigan west of Mackinaw City. Both parks are in nice settings, and although there are a limited number of lakeshore campsites, all the sites are within easy walking distance of the lake. If you enjoy exploring lighthouses, there are several located fairly close to P.H. Hoeft S.P.








[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestions. Next year, we will likely go to the U.P. as we'll have more time to plan some longer trips. This year we will be closer to home as we get adjusted to the new trailer.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

We got ours from General in Wixom. We have a pop up but have never had a travel trailer so we may be picking your brain a bit!! We tow with a 3/4 ton chevy Express . Everyone says we will have no problem but Im a little worried!! Its so much bigger than our PUP. We did our inspection with the service dept last Sat. and they are holding it at their holding facility in South Lyon until we want it--just waiting for the weather to break a bit! Did they have your exact model on site so you could see ? you must be really excited to get it. It seems like I have been reading on here that the weather slowed Keystone down a bit on getting units to the dealers and now that spring is here,people are expecting them quickly.The 27 rsds seems like one of the more popular units on here. I wonder if your outdoor speakers are wired like ours???


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

yesallmine said:


> We got ours from General in Wixom. We have a pop up but have never had a travel trailer so we may be picking your brain a bit!! We tow with a 3/4 ton chevy Express . Everyone says we will have no problem but Im a little worried!! Its so much bigger than our PUP. We did our inspection with the service dept last Sat. and they are holding it at their holding facility in South Lyon until we want it--just waiting for the weather to break a bit! Did they have your exact model on site so you could see ? you must be really excited to get it. It seems like I have been reading on here that the weather slowed Keystone down a bit on getting units to the dealers and now that spring is here,people are expecting them quickly.The 27 rsds seems like one of the more popular units on here. I wonder if your outdoor speakers are wired like ours???


You should be fine. As long as you have a good hitch and take it easy (not over 65 mph) you should be good. I'm towing with a new Yukon. Just now trying to get miles on it before we pick up our trailer. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about your trailer as I really learned alot from already owning one. They actually took a trailer from Wixom and shipped it to Waterford so we could see it. It was a 2007 that had been in the lot a while and didn't have the latest features that you and I have but it was enough to sell me. Went to the last couple of rv shows as well and that allowed us to focus in on the Outback. I've spoken directly to the factory and they are pretty busy at Keystone. From what I hear, if ordering now, the wait is even longer due to them now manufacturing for the upcoming summer months. Will let you know about the speakers, I'm sure they will be the same for us. Do you have the diamond (aluminum) cover on the front bumper of your trailer? That was supposed to be an add-on for 2007 as well.


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, Ray!

Welcome to Outbackers!

Anand



Ray said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Brand new to the site but had to join. Just ordered a 2007 Outback 27RSDS last weekend. I am told it will take about 4-6 weeks before it arrives here in Michigan. Definitely looking forward to some camping in northern Mi. On a side note, since the trailer is just now being built, I'm told the new Outbacks come with outdoor speakers built into the unit as well as an aluminum bumper cover in the front of the unit. I believe they changed the color of the counter tops as well with a more upgraded look. Anyway, looking forward to it's arrival and appreciate all the good information on the site.


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

yes, ours does have the diamond plating --my DH loves that--and the Ushaped dinette in the slide--good for all our kiddies!I know some '07's dont have all of the great upgrades.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

yesallmine said:


> yes, ours does have the diamond plating --my DH loves that--and the Ushaped dinette in the slide--good for all our kiddies!I know some '07's dont have all of the great upgrades.


We are lucky we got the latest and greatest. With this nice weather, it only makes me more anxious to get it. We'll probably be picking up our trailers around the same time. Can't wait......


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the "welcomes" and warm wishes. I have gotten alot of useful information off this site and appreciate everyone's comments.

Ray


----------

